# Evccon 2012 race times



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

Race Times EVCCON 2012


Black cammaro full on race car 11.2 @ 96mph .188 reaction time


Tesla, black 12.9 @ 102 mph, .141 reaction time


Tesla, blue 13.1 @ 99 mph


Porsche 911 early model 14.9 @ 92mph


Porsche Speedster 14.9 @ 85mph


Mazda RX-8 16.5 @79 mph, .305 reaction time


Opel GT 16.8 @ 71 mph


NISSAN LEAF 2012- 3425 lbs, 17.3 @ 70mph


Spyder 1844 lbs, 17 sec, .5 reaction


Dodge Daytona-3475 lbs, 17.5, .68 reaction time


Porsche 914 18 sec @ 70mph











Ford Ranger by "Cool Tech" 18.2 @ 72mph


Prius -3426 lbs, 18.2 @74 mph


Porsche 911 carrera 19.8 @ 58mph 1.2 reaction time


Porsche boxter, 23 sec @ 56 mph .8 reaction time


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

What's with the reaction times? Does that mean the times posted are not compensated?


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

They are not racing each other really. The reaction times just shows how quickly the driver can react to the green light. It is an important factor in racing. In racing a 100th of a second does count. The Tesla with .141 reaction time is fastest to react to the light. 

Porsche 911 carrera 19.8 @ 58mph 1.2 reaction time

This one could have had an 18 sec run had they had a shorter reaction time.


----------



## Caps18 (Jun 8, 2008)

I just read the Warp Factor III thread, I thought it would be doing a little better than that with giving it more power?

As someone that has never raced or timed myself, is 18 seconds fast enough to push you back in your seat?


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

It's brisk but nothing to write home about. Good enough for the street. The Leaf did 17 seconds and feels quite brisk. So yes, a little in the seat.


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

I too thought that the Warp Factor III would have done a whole lot better with the touting of the batteries and such. If it were me I would have really let it loose but then again it is not on an official TRACK. Might be an issue. I know he kept his foot out of it last year and did just as good. Still a pretty good clip for a big vehicle. Hope it actually can do better.


----------



## jtgreeson (Aug 14, 2009)

I was one of the 914's with the 18+ sec times. I had never done anything like this. It was a hoot! Yes, a 18 sec time pushes you back in the seat and the tires squeal a little! I had the top off and a full trunk of stuff so I really wasn't serious about this racing business. We had a great time.

Jim


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

jtgreeson said:


> I was one of the 914's with the 18+ sec times. I had never done anything like this. It was a hoot! Yes, a 18 sec time pushes you back in the seat and the tires squeal a little! I had the top off and a full trunk of stuff so I really wasn't serious about this racing business. We had a great time.
> 
> Jim


Excellent Specs on your 914. My son was quite impressed with all of the cars there this year. Just took a look at your car on EV Album. Very nice. Excellent range too. I thought you'd be a bit quicker. How many motor amps are you running with your Zilla. Are you limiting your amperage and voltage? Still quite spritely for a street car. The Leaf is a touch quicker but you have the advantage of distance. Hoping to have a quicker VW when we are done. 

Pete 

Do you have some new photos I can use to post with the Times on my Blog?


----------



## dougingraham (Jul 26, 2011)

My RX-7 didn't get on the list and my time was so bad I almost decided to not say anything. But here is what is on the ticket:

Reaction time: 4.175
Trap MPH: 59.0
Elapsed Time: 21.863

I don't know what happened on the launch. I stepped on it and nothing happened. I let off the throttle and checked that I was in second gear and gingerly applied throttle and it took off. I had checked the car on the dyno and with the way I had everything dialed back I was getting 40HP so this time really doesn't seem too bad for a 2300lb car including driver.

It is racing and I didn't win so you have to have an excuse. Right?


----------



## ddmcse (Oct 9, 2008)

Doug that Soliton zero throttle sensitivity is very very touchy and any tiny variance in the cable will produce the take off results you saw recently. I reset my zero throttle often because it will happen to me. i hear the 2 contactors click and i know I'm ready but a tap on the throttle gets me no where. if i "jiggle" it she'll jump . that's when I know I need to reset zero throttle. Even a temperature change of the cable will cause the zero to no longer be zero. 

attached is my time sheet from May 2012 
roughly 4000 lbs running on lead 
I have been thinking about starting over with a gen 1 RX-7 but comparing with the results I see posted it hardly seems worth it 

What a blast though kicking it down the strip 

http://evalbum.com/1851


----------



## Tesseract (Sep 27, 2008)

ddmcse said:


> Doug that Soliton zero throttle sensitivity is very very touchy and any tiny variance in the cable will produce the take off results you saw recently....


That's what the throttle deadband setting is for...


----------



## MN Driver (Sep 29, 2009)

I was a little disappointed in that while I was there we didn't have the drag racings times posted anywhere to find after the drag race. We had the awards going out and they said the drivers name but not the car they were driving or how fast the run was. Of course I was walking around looking at the simulatenous drag race, autocross, and dyno runs so it was easy to miss out on everything. I hope that everything gets put together in aggregate somewhere as it seems we are missing a number of drag race times here too.

Thanks for posting these results.

The Warp Factor III had two factors working against it for both of its runs. The first run resulted in lots of wheel spin, those big wrinkle tires aren't built for concrete and didn't grab well. Ron also mentioned that he couldn't steer well at the end of the run and had to slow down early towards the end of the run in order to stay on the road at the end where you need to turn around. Either way, I'm still impressed, there is a ton of power there and I think the car did very well due to the conditions.

I'm hoping I can get everything together and on the road with my conversion and that Jack hosts an EVCCON 2013 for me to bring my car to the drag race, autocross, and dyno. His latest blog post seems to have a statement of possibly no EVCCON 2013 because he wanted more cars and attendees to show up, I'm really hoping he does it again because I saw plenty of people there who either just hadn't gotten there cars there because they weren't done yet and plenty of people there this year who were in the process of getting the info together so they could complete their conversion and show up next year.

It's important to note that the dual motored Porsche that got a dyno run in the mid 300's HP with both motors did a run with just one motor on the drag race but once they had both motors going, the drag race was concluded for the night otherwise it would have likely been the winner of the street legal cars.


----------



## Nathan219 (May 18, 2010)

Maybe we could do a lesson from gencon and have an over seas EVCCON next year and bring EVCCON back to the states in 2014. Does anyone posses the skill set to start a EV lobbying organization, or is their one we can contribute to? I heard many people at the convention speak to the fear that their vehicles could be legislated out of existence.


----------



## Qer (May 7, 2008)

ddmcse said:


> i hear the 2 contactors click and i know I'm ready but a tap on the throttle gets me no where. if i "jiggle" it she'll jump . that's when I know I need to reset zero throttle. Even a temperature change of the cable will cause the zero to no longer be zero.


Hm. Now I'm hijacking the thread a bit (sorry) but I would like to know:

1. What kind of throttle do you have (Pot? Hal? Brand? Model?)?
2. What does the "Throttle (min/max)" report in the web interface?


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

Nathan219 said:


> Maybe we could do a lesson from gencon and have an over seas EVCCON next year and bring EVCCON back to the states in 2014. Does anyone posses the skill set to start a EV lobbying organization, or is their one we can contribute to? I heard many people at the convention speak to the fear that their vehicles could be legislated out of existence.


I am thinking more of an EVCCON West Coast next year. I'd bet it garners a ton of electric cars.


----------



## jtgreeson (Aug 14, 2009)

Pete, For sure I limit power. (don't want to snap a cv joint!) With the Zilla I have set 900 bat amps, 800 motor amps and 150volts max. Low voltage is limited to 96volts - about 2.0 volts per cell. I don't see much over 700 batt amps due to the low voltage setting. My clutch smokes a little if I get to heavy on the throttle so I try to drive like the rest of the retirees down here in FL. Normal driving is between 60 and 300 amps. My best time was 18.116 sec with a .227 reaction time. I used just second and third gear, should have gone to fourth. Thanks for the nice words.

Jim




onegreenev said:


> Excellent Specs on your 914. My son was quite impressed with all of the cars there this year. Just took a look at your car on EV Album. Very nice. Excellent range too. I thought you'd be a bit quicker. How many motor amps are you running with your Zilla. Are you limiting your amperage and voltage? Still quite spritely for a street car. The Leaf is a touch quicker but you have the advantage of distance. Hoping to have a quicker VW when we are done.
> 
> Pete
> 
> Do you have some new photos I can use to post with the Times on my Blog?


----------



## dougingraham (Jul 26, 2011)

ddmcse said:


> Doug that Soliton zero throttle sensitivity is very very touchy and any tiny variance in the cable will produce the take off results you saw recently. I reset my zero throttle often because it will happen to me. i hear the 2 contactors click and i know I'm ready but a tap on the throttle gets me no where. if i "jiggle" it she'll jump . that's when I know I need to reset zero throttle. Even a temperature change of the cable will cause the zero to no longer be zero.


That was not my issue. The controller was armed and running as I had just rocked the car back and then forward to position myself on the starting line. I don't have the brake connected to the Soliton input yet so that wasn't it.

I plugged into the Soliton tonight and there were no unexpected errors logged. I changed my battery amps to 800 (up from 400) and set the motor amps to 1000. This should give me close to 80 hp (up from 40) and increase the torque a great deal. Hope I don't break anything. I am expecting the clutch to slip before anything breaks.


----------



## dougingraham (Jul 26, 2011)

ddmcse said:


> attached is my time sheet from May 2012
> roughly 4000 lbs running on lead
> I have been thinking about starting over with a gen 1 RX-7 but comparing with the results I see posted it hardly seems worth it
> 
> What a blast though kicking it down the strip


Why not just change out the batteries on your current car. You would lighten it up and that should be a huge bump in performance.

I expect around a 7 sec 0-60 once I get it all sorted out so much better than I saw last week.


----------



## ddmcse (Oct 9, 2008)

Qer said:


> Hm. Now I'm hijacking the thread a bit (sorry) but I would like to know:
> 
> 1. What kind of throttle do you have (Pot? Hal? Brand? Model?)?
> 2. What does the "Throttle (min/max)" report in the web interface?


the throttle recommended for the soliton 1 . yours 

attached settings.txt 

is there a listing of all the codes ?

My app displays real time codes and I would like to know what some of them mean.
_currently_ I'm getting 133 on the press of the pedal but it goes away in a blink

settings txt is not the setup right now but i noticed that in all copies of settings that the "Throttle setting 15/70% " is the same 

for ha ha's here are the stats for my android app that displays data

67 total user installs 
29 active device installs 


Android 2.3.3 - 2.3.7
13
44.83 %

Android 4.0.3 - 4.0.4
12
41.38 %

Android 2.2
3
10.34 %

Android 4.1
1
3.45 %


----------



## Tesseract (Sep 27, 2008)

ddmcse said:


> the throttle recommended for the soliton 1 . yours


Then the cable is not moving freely OR...



ddmcse said:


> attached settings.txt


...the jerky throttle response might be because you have slew rate set to 10kA/s. 

Try dropping that down to 2kA/s or less. There's really no need to set the slew rate that high in a street vehicle, and besides, it's obvious you aren't going for maximum performance, anyway, with motor current set to 490A (odd number, that - why not 500A?)




ddmcse said:


> is there a listing of all the codes ?


Not really as the codes change often and are for our diagnostic purposes. Remember, logger is first and foremost a tool to help us diagnose problems with the installation and operation of our controllers.



ddmcse said:


> _currently_ I'm getting 133 on the press of the pedal but it goes away in a blink


133 = "slewrate active" = controller is limiting the rate of rise of motor current relative to the rate of change of the throttle signal.

Finally, a friendly reminder that Evnetics does have a support email address and that we typically respond to emails on the same day received, even over weekends, so no need to hijack a thread on this forum.


----------

